# Pike Head Mount



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone ever mounted the head of a pike? I did one and it turned out pretty good, but I don't quite know how well it will look down the road. I simply removed the head, and dried it in the sun for a few days, then sprayed polyeurethe sealant over the entire head. It has been about two years now, and it appears to be shiny, and colorful. Your thoughts are welcome.


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

any pics?


----------



## walleye magnet (Mar 4, 2001)

Here is one from a last year or so.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=133180


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

As you described it, you really didn't "mount" the head. Without removing the eyes, cheek meat, brain, and the meat inside of the lower jaws a pike head is sure to shrink, stink, and be dined on by a variety of insects.:lol: Furthermore, with an actual "mount" almost everything removed has to be replaced or rebuilt.The link on this thread to the pike head done by Dan Zuck shows one that was thoroughly "mounted" and painted to look alive and last indefinitely. I guess it depends on your goal with a pike head. If you want to really "mount" a pike head you'll have to put quite a bit of work into it. Good luck!


----------



## aquaticsanonymous (Jul 1, 2006)

After drying it out, it has not shrunk at all in two years. After applying polyeurethene spray, it has not lost any color, and even the eyes still are looking fine. I have never noticed any odor, nor saw any bugs on it. It is in essence, sealed with poly spray. The only question is what will happen in the long run.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

doesn't sound like a mount to me as much as it does a satin sprayed pike head, you really didn't "mount" anything. But without the proper steps I would think the bugs and bacteria would find it sooner or later. I would like to see the eyes, I didn't think polyurethane would preserve the eyes:lol:


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Close up pictures please, would be interesting to see.


----------

